

Asch's Conformity Experiment - bungula
http://lesswrong.com/lw/m9/aschs_conformity_experiment/

======
jamesbressi
I like to believe that the fellow HNers are not victims (at least often) of
the conformity phenomenon.

But mayyyybe we would be conforming if we all try not to be victims of the
conformity phenomenon.

That my friends I will coin as the "conformity paradox".

